# Swollen eye HELP!!!



## dylokjai (Nov 9, 2009)

The last time she had a swollen eye similar to this was back in Dec 09 when she has her 2nd dose of vaccine, this time I have no idea what happen. She was normal this morning at 730am when i took her out to the back yard to do her thing and eat she went back to her crate 830am..i went my way to runs some errands came back around 12ish open the crate door about to pet her and was like WTF!!! Called my Vet wont be able to take her in til Thursday earliest. the vet said in the mean time keep and eye on her just in case any changes(POOP, VOMIT, Etc.)...

She seems perfectly normal beside the swollen part. I have no idea what to do...I dont even know what happen..bug bites? allergic reaction?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

coulda jabbed it with a stick? branch? anything in it can you see? could very well be a allergic reation to somethin she could have eatin a plant got bit by something . hard to tell watch her closely something like that i would take in as emergency just my opinion but allergic reactions can be serious . watch her tongue isnt swollen or anything i had a dog allergic to bee stings and her tongue would swell. does she seem to be able to see ok in it? would be worried of eye damage if she did jab it.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

awwwww!!!!pooorrr puppy!!! IDK what that could be from aside from like you said a bug bite, or perhaps got stung?? that poor puppy!!! I think you could give a benadryl to see if that helps if it was a bite or a sting, you could also do warm or cold compresses....IDK!! Someone else here knows way more then me, and hopefully they will be here shortly!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

was thinkin benadryl but iv never used it on dogs dont know wat the dosage but hopefully someone who knows can post it up for you.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

benadryl will not bring the inflamation down. It will sedate her mildly. Just keep an eye on her. For future reference for a mild sedation for things such as long car rides and anxiety it is 1 tab per 50 pounds. You can do this twice a day.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

jayandlacy said:


> awwwww!!!!pooorrr puppy!!! IDK what that could be from aside from like you said a *bug bite, or perhaps got stung*?? that poor puppy!!! I think you could give a benadryl to see if that helps if it was a bite or a sting, you could also do warm or cold compresses....IDK!! Someone else here knows way more then me, and hopefully they will be here shortly!


That's what it looks like to me. A friends Cane Korso got bit in the face by something and it swelled to the size of a softball.


----------

